

How I Went From Nothing To Making $80K A Year Learning Web Development - cmorgan8506
http://www.learntodev.com/how-i-went-from-nothing-to-making-80000-a-year-learning-web-development-from-home/

======
TallboyOne
That is about the same path I took. Then I realized the joys of ruby.

Referrals are where it's at.

------
BrewerOnRails
I'm working on doing something similar now. I've been accepted to App Academy
(www.appacademy.io) for their May 13, 2013 class, so I'll be learning
everything you talked about and more!

~~~
cmorgan8506
Get back to me when you're done or in the midst. I'd love to do a Q&A for my
blog about those type of "boot camps".

colin@learntodev.com

------
Ilemi
Enjoyed the article. Are the any other cottage industries similar to the psd
to html that are good alternatives for getting started?

